# C & Cc Carefrees Travel Service Excellent Service



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

The C & CC have come in for a bit of stick lately on the forums so its a pleasure too report good service, phoned around for ferry deals to Orkney for next Month and their Carefree Travel Service came up trumps saving us almost £20.00 for a single journey.

Well worth the membership fee.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Good Point*

Good point Stewart, one of the reasons I stay with them.

TM


----------

